# Down!!!!



## Rascals (Dec 21, 2010)

After having my German shepherd Lola for the past three years Rascal, my eight month old Goldie is different. This is my first Golden ever. Got him because I have two young children and although Lola does not mind them she is not playful and she is more mine than anything.

Rascal has been everything I have hoped for, except in training on certain things. I have found that he is very different from training a shepherd and can be very entertaining at the least. He has fit right into the family as a happy, loving, ADHD (twin to my daughter) member

At eight months old we have house training, heel, sit, wait,stay,Kennel, off, find it, bring it, drop it, stand, sitting when I stop walking, and speak!! Wonderful!! 

When we train, generally the first few days he acts silly and won't respond but a few days after I will give the command and it's like it only needed to sink in and wala !! EXCEPT DOWN!! I have tried everything, I think, I even gave in and used treats ( don't like giving treat rewards) which just sent him into a ADHD frenzy, where he tried to jump all over me and slobber all over my hand.... I have tried luring him down. Pulling out his front feet. Using the leash as leverage. Even got suggested to lavishly praise him everytime he laid down of his own accord... He looks at me like I am silly and thinks that is a good time to clean my face. 

Anyone have any suggestions on how to teach this command. Is it something related to golden training that I may not be doing correctly? He is such a smart pup already, so I know he cant be incapable of learning it.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) I would use food to teach this behavior....but also to teach him self control around food.
2) Consider using a clicker. Sit and do work. When he lies down, click, then toss a treat to him. He'll probably get up... and that will give him the chance to eventually be lying down again.
3) Find a chair with a low rung. Use a treat to lure him so he tries to go under the chair. Feed him the treat for approximations
4) Consider a training class. I don't know where in Tx you are to help you find one. Because you have young children, I would stick to a class that uses positive reinforcement/food training.

There are other ways to lure a down but they don't do well with internet descriptions....hence the class suggestions. I think capturing would probably be the simplest option. Esp if it's right after an exercise session.


----------



## Rascals (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you. I'll try those.

I have thought about taking him to the Pet's Mart training classes they have in town. Does anyone know if those are any good or not?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would back up and teach self control around food. Even if you end up not using any in your training, you shouldn't have to avoid it just because the dog doesn't know how to control himself. The lack of control around food will most likely show up as lack of control in other areas and it's best to approach it head on than avoid it.

Where in East Texas are you?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Teach sit first. 
2. Put dog into a sit.
3. Kneel down next to the sitting dog, on the dog's right.

You should have a treat in your right hand that the dog knows is there. Close your hand so the dog can nuzzle and lick but not actually get the treat. 

4. Put your left hand on the dog's shoulder. This hand is not going to pin the dog to the floor or pinch or push or anything like that. It's more for gently guiding your dog down. 

5. Say down and move your right hand to the floor. Do not open your hand until the elbows and belly touch the floor. Then immediately reward + good down + release (you remove the left hand and let your dog jump up). 

That right hand will eventually turn into a downward sweeping hand signal that you can use later on as you build distance from your dog while giving the verbal command, but in the beginning that right hand will always have treats and always reward the down when the dog is in the down position. 

This DOES work, but you need to be consistent and only do it that way every time. When you give mixed messages or have too many people tellling the dog down without following through and getting that down from the dog, then that's a confused dog.

And Red Dogs is right - whenever your dog lies down, be sure to praise and reward that down so the dog associates that word with the action. 

NEVER pull the legs out or physically pin the dog to the floor. That turns the down into an uncomfortable thing, which makes the dog fight being put into that position.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I get on one knee (ala Prince Charming) and lure under the bent knee with food or toy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I first teach down from a standing position. I show my dogs and this is the fastest method of downing and can be very pretty - also saves you points from having a dog move forward on any of the drops  In case you ever need to use an emergency down (your dog is nearing a road and a car is coming), you want your dog to just plain hit the deck without sitting first.

I then teach a settle down where the down is very relaxed on one hip. And the 3rd down I teach is down from a sit position - this is used in the obedience group exercises and I generally don't practice it that much, but they do need to know it.

A few sites that might be helpful: 

How to Teach the Down Command









Good luck


----------

